

How I Hacked My Startup - jibly

How ProductHunt helped me go from “No-idea” to “Profitable” in 15 hours (including 6 hours of sleep).<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@jibly&#x2F;how-producthunt-helped-me-go-from-no-idea-to-profitable-in-15-hours-including-6-hours-of-sleep-9398ff0bc55d<p>---<p>How A 4-Step-Amazon-Hack Helped Me Convert Visitors Into Paying Customers Insanely Fast.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@jibly&#x2F;how-a-4-step-amazon-hack-helped-me-convert-visitors-into-paying-customers-faster-698eb5b95a3d<p>---<p>These 5 user comments boosted my conversion rate from 0,8% to 6%<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@jibly&#x2F;these-5-user-comments-boosted-my-conversion-rate-from-0-8-to-6-65d4fd2198d9<p>---
======
enigami
It is amazing that you managed to pull this great venture off by spending 15
hours (including 6 hours of sleep). And congrats that you already got
customers signing in for your services, but I just wanted to understand (out
of curiosity) how will you manage to provide the 'million-dollar' information
to your customers every week as you promised?

May be you are an expert in this, but eventually you will drain out rite? If
this piece of information is the secret recipe than you need not answer ;-)

~~~
jibly
Very good question. A couple of ways to answer this:

\- Luckily you will never run out of tactics. Reason for this is because their
are constantly new things being launched that you can use for your business.
Twitter, FB, Pinterest, Didn't exist 10 years ago, yet now are extremely
useful in helping your business grow. So one of the things we do is constantly
stay up to date on new emerging technologies that you can use to your
advantage.

\- Second is I'm currently working on a 'growth dashboard'. This will be
rolled out to all TractionVC users. It's a place where you can organise
tactics and in a better way collect the ones that seem to work for you. This
way you will get a better understanding of what's working and what not.

\- Some (most) tactics are repeatable. Meaning: Guestblogging, increasing your
traffic in different ways, it will keep staying important. With the dashboard,
it'll be easier to build your marketing strategy, without having to hire
someone else to do it for you.

Eventually, when you go big, you don't need TractionVC. It's really to help
you get you going. Pro products are also in the pipeline to keep users even
when they grow, part of the community.

------
jibly
clickable links:

How ProductHunt helped me go from “No-idea” to “Profitable” in 15 hours
(including 6 hours of sleep). [https://medium.com/@jibly/how-producthunt-
helped-me-go-from-...](https://medium.com/@jibly/how-producthunt-helped-me-go-
from-no-idea-to-profitable-in-15-hours-including-6-hours-of-
sleep-9398ff0bc55d)

\---

How A 4-Step-Amazon-Hack Helped Me Convert Visitors Into Paying Customers
Insanely Fast.

[https://medium.com/@jibly/how-a-4-step-amazon-hack-helped-
me...](https://medium.com/@jibly/how-a-4-step-amazon-hack-helped-me-convert-
visitors-into-paying-customers-faster-698eb5b95a3d)

\---

These 5 user comments boosted my conversion rate from 0,8% to 6%

[https://medium.com/@jibly/these-5-user-comments-boosted-
my-c...](https://medium.com/@jibly/these-5-user-comments-boosted-my-
conversion-rate-from-0-8-to-6-65d4fd2198d9)

\---

------
kylex
Thats amazing! Job well done.

~~~
jibly
tnx

